# Disemvoweling would be kind of cool.



## surskitty (Feb 19, 2010)

I think dealing with spam would be funnier if there was a policy that particularly stupid spam posts would be disemvoweled as well as infracted/banned over.  It'd be kind of like Tachy, except with a clearer "don't do this" thing going on.


I'm bored.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 20, 2010)

'Disemvoweling' is a _really _amazing word.

The idea itself is okay; I wouldn't mind one way or another.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 20, 2010)

i always liked disemvoweling. It seemed like a cool concept to me, since it requires little effort.

To those of you who aren't in the know: disemvoweling is when you remove all the vowels from a post.


----------



## Diz (Feb 20, 2010)

Like this?


> thnk dlng wth spm wld b fnnr f thr ws  plcy tht prtclrly stpd spm psts wld b dsmvwld s wll s nfrctd/bnnd vr. t'd b knd f lke Tchy, xcpt wth a clrr "dn't d ths" thng gng n.'m brd.


That was annoying to do, as well as to look at


----------



## surskitty (Feb 20, 2010)

The point's that it makes the person who originally posted look kind of dumb and you can still tell what they did.  As it is, spam's either whacked for spam and left alone or someone bugs Butterfree into setting global-ignore on the spammer.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 21, 2010)

That sounds like fun!


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 21, 2010)

I also like the idea of painting dumb posts with my rainbows, though I'm not sure if that'd just be fantastic or if people would also go crazy.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 21, 2010)

Zhorken said:


> I also like the idea of painting dumb posts with my rainbows, though I'm not sure if that'd just be fantastic or if people would also go crazy.


how did you do that

i demand to know how you did that


----------



## departuresong (Feb 22, 2010)

So I would just casually be reading a thread and then suddenly a completely illegible post pops up (or multiple, even)?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 22, 2010)

You could play Hangman without knowing how many letters are in a word!!

Very challenging.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 22, 2010)

surskitty/Tailsy '12 \o/

The world'll never be the same.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 22, 2010)

i prefer editing with pictures


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 22, 2010)

I really don't see the point of this. Are spammers supposed to magically repent if they happen to look at their post again and find that oh, no, it's become hard to read! My, _that's_ an incentive to stop spamming, unlike the threat of being banned from the forums and all that.

My general impression is people who don't mean to spam would respond no better to this than to an actual infraction, and Tachy is specifically for people who _want_ to spam everything up and won't stop; I don't think they're going to shy away in embarrassment the moment they see their posts have no vowels in them.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 22, 2010)

Tailsy said:


> That sounds like fun!


Doesn't it?





Zhorken said:


> I also like the idea of painting dumb posts with my rainbows, though I'm not sure if that'd just be fantastic or if people would also go crazy.


If that happened, I'd have to find closed-minded asswipes again.





Tailsy said:


> You could play Hangman without knowing how many letters are in a word!!
> 
> Very challenging.


Best game.  Best.





Vixie said:


> surskitty/Tailsy '12 \o/
> 
> The world'll never be the same.


So true!  Except I think I would work better as VP.  Then I could tell people to stfu.





Butterfree said:


> I really don't see the point of this. Are spammers supposed to magically repent if they happen to look at their post again and find that oh, no, it's become hard to read! My, _that's_ an incentive to stop spamming, unlike the threat of being banned from the forums and all that.
> 
> My general impression is people who don't mean to spam would respond no better to this than to an actual infraction, and Tachy is specifically for people who _want_ to spam everything up and won't stop; I don't think they're going to shy away in embarrassment the moment they see their posts have no vowels in them.


The threat of being banned isn't really a threat :( It's very sad.

The point's that disemvoweled posts are kind of funny, I was bored, and it's possibly better than people reporting the same post for spam over and over.  Or people not reporting things at all.  (COME ON GUYS FIVE BILLION REPORTS IS BETTER /o\)


----------



## Steel Scyther (Feb 25, 2010)

Guys, even if you can't justify it, do it for the humour value.


----------



## Diz (Feb 26, 2010)

If you do anything to spam for it's humor value, I definitely think it should be the rainbows


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 2, 2010)

Į̫̞̞͕̮̝͗́͑͗͌ͭͭ̌͞ͅ ͚̪̗͙͕͒̿̀ͥ͘͟pͬͬͯ͆ͬ͏̰̖ͅŕ̛̟̝̮̣̲̺͖ͣ̈́́͜e̱͓̗͇͐ͧ̊̍͆͢ͅf̨͉̗̰̫̬̖̮͕ͩ͋́̓̚e̤̜̭̞̋́ͨ̄̊͆ͬ̚r̘̝͔̦̦͈̓͐͘ ̓̌҉̺͈̯̫͍̕Z̵̬͕͎ͮ̋̿͒ͭ̈́ͧ̇͗͜a̡̖͕̦̜͖͐͌̐ͯ̉͢lͩͬ̀ͅg͓̳͔̻̱̼͖̩͂͑͋͐ͧ͌o͉̱̱̺̗̖͚̝͐͑͒ͭͧͯ̓ͅ ͚̩̖̞̐ͤͭ͆̆̉̌͟͞ẗ̫ͯ̓̓͟͡͝ḛ̞͚̀͒̀ͨ́͘ͅͅx͛̋ͦ̆͑͌҉̱̠̫̰̹̫̙̭̹͠t͚̻̳͓̞̩͇͙̥̏ͫ̌͛̉͜ ̼͚̘̦̠͚̗̠ͪͬͮ͘m͇̖͚̪̜͉̊͛̔̄̉̚y̢̦̗̝̫͇̣̖̫͗ͬ̂͊̋͒̏̃s̠͍͉̣͔̭͂͛̿̚e̮̥̩̥̪ͯͬ́͘l̮͎̞̋̕̕f̵̴̺̥͈̦̠̘͔̿͌ͦ̿̂ͯ͂ͣ


----------

